# Getting Back into My Trains



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

My dad bought me some N scle trains when I was younger (in the 1980s) and now I want to get back into them. My step monster threw out my layout when I went into the US Army. I can't believe how much the model kits for the buildings cost now. I think that I am going to make my layout on a 4' x 8' piece of plywood. I also can't believe that there are not many hobby shops around anymore.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Redmaxx, take a look at http://hogrr.blogspot.com/ for some ideas.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks. Pretty interesting site.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

I built myself a little craft/build/work bench for my N Scale trains. I have attached the photo. It has a built in power supply, a built in multi-meter and a shelf to store my soldering station and my airbrush compressor. It is almost completely finished, I need to tweek the shelves and add some pegboard on the back so I can hang some of my tools, etc. Somebody at work just gave me a magnifier light that I need to attach as well. I will also be mounting some additional holders/storage.


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

That is a great bench. I can hardly see mine right now, it has become a catch-all for freight cars and loose pieces of track. It is part of a work-in-progress.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

I have started the benchwork for my layout. The frame is complete and I just got the rest of my 2x4s for the legs and supports. I hope to have it completed tonight. I need to have a friend with a truck go with me to pick up the plywood and foam. There is a train show this Sunday and next Sunday so I am hoping to start buying and laying my track. I have forgotten how much fun it is to mess around with my trains.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

The legs and supports are done. Just need to get the plywood and foam. I am thinking that I may want to drill some holes in the supports for wiring. I am thinking that I may be able to fit the plywood in my Escape once The Home Depot cuts it. You get the first two cuts for free. I won't be able to get the full sheet of foam in the car. Maybe tie it to the roof and drive real slow.


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Redmaxx said:


> Maybe tie it to the roof and drive real slow.


What do you bet we see this one on YouTube! LOL

Good luck. I saw some accordian folded foam at Lowe's. They also have small 2x2 foot squares at Home Depot last time I was there.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

You can do what I had to do. For a 4x8 sheet of 2 inch foam buy a pack of hacksaw blades 5 bucks and cut it in the parking lot. The sheet of foam has two lines in it that will break it down into three small sheets


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Matt, great idea.


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

I gave my foam a kick and it fit in my truck fine after that. It's all gonna get hacked up/glued together one way or another.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, I took a straight edge and a utility knife to Home Depot and picked up a 3/4" piece of foam. I cut it in the store and loaded it into my Escape. I attached it on Friday and laid the outer loop of track. The locomotives seem to go around it with no problems. I started building one of the tunnels. I made the tunnel large enough to handle my 89" Tri-Level car hauler. I went to a train show this weekend and had a vendor basically yell at me because I was doing a 3' x 5' layout (to start with). He told me that I need to build it on the walls of my basement. I told him that I was just getting back into the hobby and I was doing a little at a time. Anyways, when I got home I added another turnout to my layout so that I can expand it whenever I am ready.


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Redmaxx said:


> I went to a train show this weekend and had a vendor basically yell at me because I was doing a 3' x 5' layout (to start with). He told me that I need to build it on the walls of my basement.


Well, that sure is a strange way to boost his sales.

Just do what you want. The escape turnout is a great idea. I have used it often over the years. Never regretted that course of action.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

That's what I thought. He had a Digitrax Zepher and I was asking how much they were. He wanted $199 plus tax. I can get it cheaper than that on line and probably get free shipping. He lost a sale.


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Redmaxx, unsolicited advice is worth what you pay for it. As long as you can reach to the other side, my opinion is that the layout width is perfect. Any length up to several miles is fine as long as you can get power to all trackage and keep it indoors.

There was a BBC show where they ran several miles of HO track. I loved that show and watched it more then once before deleting it from my DVR. One of the guys from the car program took up a challenge. Then he repeated it later.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

4 x 8 is a great size for N scale provided you can walk around at least the two longer sides (so you can get to stuff). It'll be a very large layout for N !


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

I am thinking about converting my old diesel locomotives into DCC. I know that I am going to expand my layout and I think that a DCC system would be worth it. Most of my locomotives are old Bachmann's (from the 1980s) and I haven't had any issues with them. I bought a new Bachmann a few weeks ago (GP-40) and have my old GP-40, a F7 A unit and a F7 B unit. I am going to model the Detroit Toledo and Ironton (DT&I) and I know that they didn't have any F7s so they won't run all the time.

So to make a long story short, I am looking at the NCE Pro Cab (starter system). I was also looking at the DigiTrax Zepher, but I like the idea of being able to walk around with the throttle.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Look on e bay for n scale structures sometimes you can get a lot for a good deal.
Don't go crazy on bidding most likely another deal will come along if you wait.

Check in your local area on Craigs list, there are deals to be found.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

I ordered my NCE Power Cab on Saturday. It was shipped on Tuesday and it should be in my hands when I get home tonight. I performed my first DCC conversion last night (I bought a Life Like F7 B with the Aztec frame and a Digitrax decoder at a train show). It was easier than I thought. I will probably make a programming track tomorrow as well as wire up my new DCC system. Maybe this weekend I will perform my second conversion (Atlas SD9 with Aztec frame). I am going to swing by Home Depot tonight on the way home and pick up some more 2x4s so I can start to expand my layout. I need to get some photos taken so I can put them in my album on here. I really like the bench that I built for maintenance/building/crafting. It seems to be working out pretty good. I do need to make a small tray with sides to work on the leocomtives/rolling stock so if I drop a part it doesn't end up on the floor. It may just be a TV tray type of tray with sides.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

I recieved my Power Cab in the mail. I bought a F7 B unit that came with a Aztec frame and a Digitrax DZ123 decoder. I hard wired it in. I tried to program it with the Power Cab but it wasn't working. I discovered that the motor goes in a specific way so that it doesn't shot to the frame. Fixed that problem then I noticed the orange wire had come off the decoder. I removed the protective wrap on the decoder and soldiered the orange wire back on. I tried to program it and it worked. I set it up to run DC to see if everything was working correctly. It ran real slow so I opened it up and switched the trucks around. It ran pretty good, and I laid it on its side to make sure the screws were tightened down. As I laid it down, the unprotected decoder touched the programing track and I believe I shorted it out. It will only go in one direction now. Oh well, it was a learning experience and now I know how I need to do things. I will be buying another decoder and getting that B unit running.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh, the pains we go through to learn this hobby!! hwell:


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

I just called a local reae hobby shop and ordered two more decoders. They should be in next week. I have two of my 1980s locomotives (a GP40 and a F7 A Unit) that I am going to convert. I know you are probably saying why bother? Well, I think that it will be good practice for me. I just bought a "starter" camcorder last night and I am going to start posting my "adventures" on my N Scale layout. It helps keep my mind off of all my VFW stuff that I have going on.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, the hobby shop told me the decoders would be in on Tuesday or Wednesday of this week. Here it is Friday and they still are not here. I should have ordered them online, I probably would have had them by now. With the weather getting so nice here in Detroit I will be spending less and less time on my layout. I was hoping to get a couple of locomotives converted before I slowed down.


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

This motivated me to start a layout. Received a lionel RTR O scale for Christmas and since then I've bought a RTR n and RTR h/o. I like the N scale and have been buying engines and rolling stock. Yesterday I went and picked up lumber and insulation for a table/layout.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Greg903 said:


> This motivated me to start a layout. Received a lionel RTR O scale for Christmas and since then I've bought a RTR n and RTR h/o. I like the N scale and have been buying engines and rolling stock. Yesterday I went and picked up lumber and insulation for a table/layout.


You go, Greg! Consider posting us some pics as you progress.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Greg903 said:


> This motivated me to start a layout. Received a lionel RTR O scale for Christmas and since then I've bought a RTR n and RTR h/o. I like the N scale and have been buying engines and rolling stock. Yesterday I went and picked up lumber and insulation for a table/layout.


You have O...HO....and N.

What is going on the table?
All 3? :thumbsup:

Welcome to the site, start a build thread on whatever it is going to be.


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> You go, Greg! Consider posting us some pics as you progress.


I will, probably start bench over the weekend. Then I really have to get all my ducks in a row cause I am lost!


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

big ed said:


> You have O...HO....and N.
> 
> What is going on the table?
> All 3? :thumbsup:
> ...


Thanks, I am going to go with the N and predominantly the PRR but it will probably be a cluster of eras til I can get a solid grasp on what I am doing.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

Got a little motivation last night. I glued the last two pieces of foam board to my layout. I then turned my attention to building a throttle pocket for my NCE Power Cab. I has a couple of pieces of scrap 2x4 and some scrap laminate flooring. I will have to snap a photo on it. It fits the Power Cab really well and I am happy with the results. I was converting a SD9 (Atlas) the otherday and I lost one of the brush springs. I called Atlas on of course, they don't have any in stock and don't know if or when they will get any. I think that I am going to see if I can find a small spring at the hardware store.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hardware stores are amazing. This isn't about a train, but last summer I lost a spring on the head of my string grass trimmer. I looked online at Sears parts, and they had the replacement for $8, but shipping was $12!!!

I went to my hardware store, found a spring that I had to trim down just a bit for proper tension...88¢!!


----------

